# Root ranger repair?



## Maximumplumbing (Nov 6, 2010)

When do you guys install the repair kit. The last time out I seemed to take a little longer to clear some roots in a 6" line. I'm wondering how long you guys go before a rebuild? Another question, do you use the extension all the time or only in 8"? Do you see a difference in performance without the extension in 4" or 6"?


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

I didn't know they sold a service kit for the RR. Anyway when the turbo nozzle wears out your pressure will drop. The only other thing to look at is the nozzle itself, it should rotate in a mini circle. If there is a problem I just buy another turbo nozzle, cut off the black plastic and screw it in to the RR.


----------



## Maximumplumbing (Nov 6, 2010)

I'm not sure I've seen just the turbo nozzle. Who has those?


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

This is just an example not the right one because this one is only 3.5 gpm and I think you probably have the 5 gpm 

http://www.northerntool.com/shop/to...ci_sku=22032&gclid=CKm2-pK6qbkCFShxQgodjWEAdg

This is all the root ranger is that does the work, you cut off the plastic, remove the quick disconnect fitting and screw it onto the RR.
If you have just been using the stock RR and your pressure was low then you buy the next size smaller or if the pressure was too high and you where not getting the max GPM then you buy the next size up. All it is is buying the right orifice size for your pressure washer.


----------



## Maximumplumbing (Nov 6, 2010)

No kidding. I saw these at my local Parker store. I did not know that hiding behind that plastic was half of my beloved root ranger. I Will put an order in for one of those just for a back up. Thanks for the tip cuda.


----------



## matkg (Mar 3, 2013)

Never really got in to jetting tried 2 ridgid cart jetters and wasn't impressed just wondering if you guys are useing the root ranger by rigid or r there other brands?


----------



## matkg (Mar 3, 2013)

Never really got in to jetting tried 2 ridgid cart jetters and wasn't impressed just wondering if you guys are useing the root ranger by rigid or r there other brands?


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

There is the ridgid 3/8" unit then there are the jetters edge units, 1/2" MODEL, Double Root Ranger and the triple root ranger. Here is a pick of my 3/8 and 1/2 units.


----------



## matkg (Mar 3, 2013)

How do they work with the rigiid cart jetters? I've been thinking of trying to make my own jetter from a pressure washer


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

First if we are talking about roots the RR is probably the best small jetter nozzle there is. Grease not so much. The small RR must be correctly sized to whatever Pressure washer you use it on. Typically you buy the stock one and see what psi you get, then fine tune by buying a smaller or larger turbo tip. The large 1/2" RR is only needed when you get up over 12 GPM.


----------

